# What is going on here?



## Johnnydanger (Dec 13, 2013)

There Appears to be a water wall flowing down the stainless steel all around the back burner and beyond. I do not know why this is being done. Has anyone ever seen anything like this before? This was in the back of a Chinese restaurant. I do not know the purpose or function on this but the property owner is being penalized excessive water usage. 

Please let me know your opinion on this. Thanks.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Lololol... you are in danger here, buddy... no handyman ever lived coming in here..


----------



## Johnnydanger (Dec 13, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Lololol... you are in danger here, buddy... no handyman ever lived coming in here..


Please help me, the land owner got penalized over $10,000 in excessive water usage and I don't know what the heck this restaurant is doing? 

Have you ever seen water flowing 24/7 from the back wall by a stove like this? Is this normal? 

Please tell me what the heck is going on here. 

Thanks.

Please scroll picture all the way to the right to see the water flowing.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Then call a freakin licesened plumber!!


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Wish I could see pics.


----------



## Johnnydanger (Dec 13, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Then call a freakin licesened plumber!!


I can't because restaurant owner won't allow me access to the building. I managed to peak in and take this picture but I don't understand what is going on here. 

Have you ever seen something like this in a restaurant? 

I don't know if its rigged up by the restaurant people, something that is suppose to do this by design of the equipment or some kind of plumbing issue with a leak. 

All, I am asking is if you have ever seen anything like this before?


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

I can't see anything


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Johnnydanger said:


> I can't because restaurant owner won't allow me access to the building. I managed to peak in and take this picture but I don't understand what is going on here.
> 
> Have you ever seen something like this in a restaurant?
> 
> ...


Very slowly, go back and read the top banner of this page.. tell us what does it say??


----------



## Johnnydanger (Dec 13, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Very slowly, go back and read the top banner of this page.. tell us what does it say??


Plumbing zone

Now answer my question. Have you ever come across this before?


----------



## Johnnydanger (Dec 13, 2013)

redbeardplumber said:


> I can't see anything


Ok, try this: Please let me know if you see anything?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Johnnydanger said:


> Plumbing zone
> 
> Now answer my question. Have you ever come across this before?


Now, very slowly go to the right.. what the other banner says?


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Johnnydanger said:


> Ok, try this: Please let me know if you see anything?


Nope..... You probably don't have access to post pics here......


----------



## Johnnydanger (Dec 13, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Now, very slowly go to the right.. what the other banner says?


Its a banner ad for homdepot which does not answer my question. 

If you don't know the answer as to what this is, then you need get back to figuring out ways to flush a dead body down the drain or whatever the hell you crooks do in Chicago. 

I am trying to talk about a real plumbing issue and I don't have time for your little games. 

You either know what this is or you don't and judging from your comments, you don't. So piss off.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Can't see pics, it sounds like your describing s water leak


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Johnnydanger said:


> Its a banner ad for homdepot which does not answer my question.
> 
> If you don't know the answer as to what this is, then you need get back to figuring out ways to flush a dead body down the drain or whatever the hell you crooks do in Chicago.
> 
> ...


As I said before, no handyman ever survived here..


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

So RJ is right call a plumber, this site is for PLUMBERS only


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

So he has been charged 10,000$ fine, yet he won't let you in...come on

I would really like to see pics though


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

redbeardplumber said:


> So RJ is right call a plumber, this site is for PLUMBERS only


Hey Red! Flames won tonite while Wild sucked...


----------



## Johnnydanger (Dec 13, 2013)

redbeardplumber said:


> So he has been charged 10,000$ fine, yet he won't let you in...come on
> 
> I would really like to see pics though


Any Luck with these pictures. 

http://www.plumbingzone.com/members/johnnydanger-17915/albums/water-wall/3156-chinese-kitchen2.jpg


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

They did win! And now watch out Brian Burke is in charge......

Yes I can see now.... If it ain't raining.... You have a leak..... Start ripping and tearing... Lol


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Johnnydanger said:


> Any Luck with these pictures.
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/members/johnnydanger-17915/albums/water-wall/3156-chinese-kitchen2.jpg


Why would the owner call a handyman instead of a licensed plumber?? Let alone, not allowing access??... ur turn, Red


----------



## Johnnydanger (Dec 13, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Why would the owner call a handyman instead of a licensed plumber?? Let alone, not allowing access??... ur turn, Red


Restaurant owner is foreign, selectively understands English, and refuses to allow access to the building to ANYONE! 

It does not matter if its a licensed plumber, unlicensed plumber, property manager, utility company, etc... This restaurant owner will not allow access to the premises. They think everyone is trying to screw them and will just curse at them and block the door. 

All I need to know is that this is indeed a leak and not some kind of crazy Chinese water zen Fung Shway water feature. 

$10,000 is the excess water fine paid in additional to the water bill. 

Right now, I may need a Lawyer and a court order more than anything else to stop this from continuing.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

He's fu$$$$ and sounds like you are too


----------



## Johnnydanger (Dec 13, 2013)

Hillside said:


> He's fu$$$$ and sounds like you are too



What is fu$$$$ ?


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

The owner only needs to give 24 hrs notice to enter with a plumber. So call one.


----------



## Johnnydanger (Dec 13, 2013)

Pacificpipes said:


> The owner only needs to give 24 hrs notice to enter with a plumber. So call one.


So its also your opinion that the water flow over the stainless steel wall is not normal situation for a restaurant kitchen even if its Chinese ? 

This restaurant owner will curse, yell and sue you at the drop of a hat. Its a very hostile situation. Even the most simple attempt at communication is meet with legal threats and attorney letters. This person does not speak English and thinks that everyone is trying to screw them. 

So simple asking them what is the deal with the water flow is not as simple as it sounds. 

I just need to be reasonable sure this is not a common kitchen equipment for washing dishes, cooling the stove or anything like that before proceeding. 

It may require legal action to gain official access to fix the problem.

Thanks.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

These guys are messing with you. Why do you need a lawyer? Are you the building owner? Do you make your own repairs? If so, you won't get an answer here. RJ may be playing games with you but he is trying to point out the banner on the front page. It reads Professional Plumbers Only.

I'm sorry it's costing $10,000. Seems you answered part of your question yourself. 

If you need a Professional lawyer to get in. You also would need a Professional licensed plumber to diagnose and repair your leak.

We talk shop here after dealing with customers with $10,000 leaks all day. 

Good luck sir.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Fake thread warning. Nobody works this hard to get answers all the while ignoring the warnings. 

Won't let you in, good, who the hell would want to work for someone who will sue them at the drop of a hat? Sounds like a perfect opportunity to walk away and not get involved. 

Your persistence to get answers is interesting to say the least.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Johnnydanger said:


> Any Luck with these pictures.
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/members/johnnydanger-17915/albums/water-wall/3156-chinese-kitchen2.jpg



call a plumber , they could easily fix this for you. Since you are apparently the cheap ass owner. Try to fix it yourself and you might turn it into a plumbers wet dream of a pay day.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Johnnydanger said:


> Restaurant owner is foreign, selectively understands English, and refuses to allow access to the building to ANYONE!...


I would venture to say this statement makes it not your problem.

Based on your other statements, it is clearly not ours either. :no:

Good bye.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Johnnydanger:
Why don't you heed the advice of the pros here?
I am a licensed plumber and a landlord.
Your lawyer will take the appropriate actions to get you and the plumber in the premises. And take steps to evict the tenant.
Your licensed plumber will make the repair, and document the cause of the leak for your lawyer to present at the hearing for the 10K penalty.
 With a 10K penalty looming, and a hostile tenant, I wouldn't waste my time wondering if the pic is of an intended water feature or a leak.
Your posts are vague, to say the least. If you are not the owner, and you are the property manager, you should be fired.


----------

